# Reboot and select proper boot device



## Trance7 (Aug 10, 2009)

I am building a gaming rig for a friend, 5th one I have built and i have never gotten this error.

"Reboot and select proper boot device"

From what i read i think either the HDD or the DVD drive is toast and i think we're going to have to RMA one of the 2 if not both.

I was just wondering if anyone had a fix for this or if they can confirm my belief about the drive.

Before anyone posts, yes i have set the boot priority and no there is no floppy drive. Both the DVD and HDD are SATA. The BIOS recognizes both drives.

Specs:
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB
MOBO: Asus m4atpxtd Evo
GPU: Geforce 450
CPU: Phenom 2.8 6core
DVD: Lite-on ihas424


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What happens when you boot to the Windows disc to start the installation process?


----------



## Trance7 (Aug 10, 2009)

I can't even get that far, i just get:

"Reboot & select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device & press any key to continue"

Over and over, no matter the device order or configuration.

Also i tried switching the order the cables are plugged into the board and even tried a whole new set of SATA cables.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What version of Windows are you trying to install?

Is this an original install disc or a copy?

Verified that the cd/dvd drive is set as the first boot device?

Does the cd/dvd work on another PC?


----------



## Trance7 (Aug 10, 2009)

Trying to install a copy of Windows 7.

Yes i have verified the boot order, multiple times

Have not had a chance to try the cd/dvd on anoher PC yet. Our schedules often conflict so i was trying to avoid making him take the entire rig to my home. If need be I will though.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You need to verify the optical drive and the install disc are working.


----------

